
Favicon for news.ycombinator - jsmcgd

======
paulgb
Heres a quick and dirty .ico created from the icon:

<http://www.paulbutler.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/yfavicon.ico>

~~~
run4yourlives
Created? You sure you didn't hit "view image"? :-)

~~~
paulgb
As I said, it is a q&d; .ico created from the image. I didn't change anything,
just cropped out a few pixels to make it 16x16 and saved it as an .ico file.

~~~
run4yourlives
I know, I was just teasing you... hence the emoction.

------
jsmcgd
Hi there. Really selfish post but I'd quite like it if news.ycombinator could
provide a favicon. The only reason for this is so that my bookmarks toolbar
doesn't have to have any text just icons for each site. Sorry it's a bit OCD
but it'd really make my day. Cheers.

------
staunch
I use web-based icon generators, here's two I bookmarked that are pretty
useful:

<http://antifavicon.com/>

<http://www.degraeve.com/favicon/>

------
brlewis
I used ppmtowinicon to make the ourdoings.com favicon. No need to boot into
Windows. Thanks to utilities like that plus WINE for IE testing, I haven't had
to boot Windows since I got the XP web publishing wizard integration done.

------
ralph
See the problem caused by /favicon.ico not returning 404 at the moment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=28315>

------
jsmcgd
Sweet. Thanks very much. You really have made my day :)

------
joshwa
looks like pg added the favicon!

<http://ycombinator.com/favicon.ico>

~~~
paulgb
Cool. It doesn't show up in FireFox for news.ycombinator.com though, even with
a hard refresh.

~~~
bjun
it is a different domain ;-)

~~~
paulgb
Yeah (well, a different subdomain ;-) ), but
<http://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico> redirects to the icon at
<http://ycombinator.com/favicon.ico> . It seems the browser don't follow the
redirect (IE doesn't seem to either).

